# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Popujt e botes

## fegi

Nga Libri i vitit 1903

1.Luftare nga Svasilandi(afrika jugore)

2. femije me emrin krao nga populli  Laosi,Birma te cilit i riten qimet ne trup.

http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/451/skanna0012.jpg

----------


## fegi

Julia Pastrana
E lindur ne Meksiko dhe vdekur ne Moske 1860,Ritja e flokve jasht normales felqia e eperme i mungonte  dhe dhembet e pare dhe dhembet e syrit.

2.Njeri nga Figji me qafore prej dhembeve te (sper)Balenese

----------


## fegi

1.Vallzime luftarake nga Figji
2.Shtepi prej kashte(bari)

----------


## fegi

Vazhdim...
1.Grua nga Figji


http://img502.imageshack.us/img502/4227/skanna0019.jpg


2.Vendasit nga Figji duke(ferkuar)per te ndezur Zjarr


3.Njeri nga Figji
http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/2599/skanna0018.jpg

----------


## fegi

Vava,Tongo,duke lujatur
Mbrete nga Tongo

----------


## fegi

Grua nga Tongo.

http://img695.imageshack.us/img695/1411/skanna0025.jpg


2.Grupe njerzishe nga Tonga njeri prej tyre me pallto angleze te luftes

----------


## fegi

Vajze nga Tonga
Grua nga Tonga

----------


## fegi

1.Kryesues i  Samoaas me stoli ne koke dhe me qafore te dhembe te balenes.
2.Vajze nga Samoa

----------


## fegi

tri te rea te  bukurat nga Samoa.

[

----------


## fegi

vajza dhe njerze nga Tahiti


http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/451/skanna0012.jpg



Familja e mbretrive te Tahuata

----------


## fegi

1.Vendasit ne Havai
2.Vajze e re nga Havai

----------


## fegi

vazhdim.......

1 dhe 2 peshkatar ne Havaiji
2.Grua nga Havaji
http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/261/skanna0005y.jpg

----------


## fegi

1.Njeri nga Havaji duke bartur kalabasser(pocerka)
2.Tri vajza nga Guinea e re

----------


## fegi

1.Te rite nga Guinea e re
2.Dobo ose shtepi mbi ndrunje per femra te pa martuara

----------


## fegi

1.Dy djemlosha nga Guinea e re 
2.Shtepi ne shtylla

----------


## fegi

1.Njeri nga Britania e re dhe Gruaja
2. Dy njerze nga Guinea

http://img510.imageshack.us/img510/9886/skanna0005.jpg
Grua nga ishulli amiralit ftyra dhe grua profil


http://img220.imageshack.us/img220/4227/skanna0007.jpg

----------


## fegi

1 dhe 2.Njerze nga Irlanda e re
3.njerze nga Britania e re
http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/4864/skanna0009.jpg

----------


## fegi

1.Kryesues nga Ishujte salomon me rrathe te medhej ne veshe.
2.Gra nga Porti Adam ne Ishujte Salomon.

----------


## fegi

1.Njeri nga Ishujte Salmono.
2.Gra ne ishullin Mota bland

----------


## fegi

1.Grupe vendasesh  nga Ishulli Pingst Hebirderna e re
2.Grua Maori  me Femiji
http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/6715/skanna0014.jpg

----------

